# High nitrates



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a 29 Gal. planted tank with high nitrates.
will a protein skimmer help


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

How high are the nitrates? A simple step to cutting down Nitrates is getting live plants in the tank. Do you have any live plants? Regular water changes will help this a lot also. Depending on how high the nitrate's are than I would do a big water change...

Nick


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

since you already have a planted tank i would recommend regular water changes...you can do one large one, or several small ones over the course of several days, and then i would do a 15% change once a week after that. good luck!

bri


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Ooops Strike that I overread the planted tank part.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

My nitrates are a little over 60 ppm.
I change out 5 gal. per week with API tap water filter.
PH 6.8
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
KH 4
GH 8


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Try to add more plants particularly elodea densa and hornwort to reduce nitrates and do more water changes.
Have you check your tapwater for nitrates?


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

are elodea densa and hornwort low light plants


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Greg said:


> are elodea densa and hornwort low light plants


They require light but not as much as some plants do. They are undemanding IMO.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Regarding your nitrates, several water changes for the next few days should help.

A protein skimmer in a freshwater tank is useless since there is not enough proteing buildup in a freshwater tank.

Just curious...Have you tested or tap water if there are any nitrates?

What kind of filter do you use?

How much do you feed your fish? How many times?

What kind of fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

As I mentioned above, I use the API tap water filter which takes out all nitrates. 
My filter is a Fluval 205 
I feed twice a day
and I have 26 inches of fish
1 angel
3 blackskirts
and small tetras


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

So I'm confused...the nitrate reading you stated above of 60 ppm, is that the tap water or water in the tank?


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

water in the tank


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

how long has your tank been established? are you cycling your tank? a spike in nitrates could be a cause of cycling...just a thought. 

bri


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

I have had the tank for 5 years but my canister filter is 3 weeks old Fluval 205.
old filter pooped out.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2006)

I would just like to take the time to thank 
girlofgod, crazie eddie, blue, and flattrack 23, 
for helping with my high nitrates.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You're welcome, Greg.:thumbsup:
If you have more questions, pls ask. We'll gladly help you.


----------

